# Towards Inner Peace Tapes



## Temple (Apr 14, 2002)

Has anyone used Mike's tape "Towards Inner Peace"?Was it helpful? Doea anyone have a used version for sale?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Temple,Here are a few comments from folks who have used the Towards Inner Peace program. Most folks who have been helped no longer need to come to the BB, and go one with their lives, so we only have a few on here.The tape format is no longer offered, only CDs. And purchase policy stipulates no resale of used programs. However, I do have one last audio cassette version of TIP in stock. If you are interested, you can either PM me for more information, or you can inquire through the contact page: http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/contact.html or call the toll free number on the site, and we will get back to you.Here are some comments about the program, all the best to you!------------------------------------------------Has anybody used this tape/CD? (Towards Inner Peace)I've been using it several times a week for the past few months and found it greatly reduced my anxiety level and allowed me to fall asleep easily. (I never made it through the entire Mike's tapes 100 days, as I donated my tapes to someone much worse off than I was.) I think any reduction in my anxiety/stress level helps my IBS, so I'm pretty happy with the results so far.I'm wondering if anyone else bought it and what they thought of it? GailSusan----------------------------------GailSusan, I bought TIP on cd's and really enjoy this program. The Hypno 100 program stopped all my IBS/D symptoms and I usually listened to Session 4 after finishing the 100 days for peaceful sleep. When Mike introduced the Toward Inner Peace sessions I bought them and I love Session 1. I will usually alternate the TIP Session 1 cd with the Hypno.100 Session 4 cd as a nightly ritual for relaxing,peaceful sleep and they have stopped my nightmares and waking in a panic/terror that I suffered when my IBS was bad.I highly recommend this program to anyone who used the Hypno.100 program as a continuance of deep relaxation and well-being! Norb --------------------------------------- really like the "Towards Inner Peace" tapes. They have been very helpful in reducing anxiety with me also. I always get a little thrill everytime I see the title as I gave the winning title when Mike was running the naming contest for these tapes. Take care.Renee'---------------------------------------------


----------

